

Facebook's Product Strategy: Decisive, Distracted or Disaster? - Mistone
http://blog.launch.co/blog/facebooks-product-strategy-decisive-distracted-or-disaster.html

======
iamdave
_Oh yeah, back to Snapchat, I never explained what it does.

Sexting.

Yes, you read that right: sexting.

Here's how Snapchat works: you can take a picture of 'naughty bits,' send it
to a friend and they can view it for two or three seconds_

Ho-ly crap. Oversimplify some more, please. If that's the case then virtually
any sharing application or service where you can specify a time limit on
access (like various URL shorteners) are built for sexting.

There seemed to be something to the article until the absurdity started.

Look, kids are going to be curious, they're going to wonder and if you as a
parent either don't or aren't capable of satisfying that curiosity, they're
going to find out. Trust me. I don't have kids, I _was_ one, and so were you.

Going off on a screed and suggesting Facebook is set out to copying an app
that was (according to the author) specifically designed for kids to send each
other pictures of certain organs _just_ to go on yet another "I have kids, you
don't get it, I'm a parent" rant is absolute cruft. This article tries its
best to be some kind of pragmatic approach to the 'Acquire over innovate'
approach to Facebook's carving of the social landscape in mobile, but the
undertones are woven thicker than military grade canvas.

~~~
Mistone
agreeing with both comments here - using Sexting as the single use case is a
bit over dramatic / sensational.

------
gailees
I thought the same thing as Jason....then I started using SnapChat. Sure, it
could enable sexting, but I've sent and received hundreds of snapchats and
most of it is just sharing funny things that happen during the day between
friends.

